# Aero of Skewers?



## z06ontrack (Jul 10, 2006)

I have specialized skewers and I have recently decided to align the front skewer so that the round head is in to the wind (forward) and the end of the skewer is trailing so that it is parallel to the ground. I've made this change on the basis that a tear drop is the most effective aero design and most skewers are widest next the axle and have a tapered lever shape. 

My question would be is this the most aero way to align skewers? I've seen them a zillion different ways front and rear on a zillion bikes. My rear is still aligned to the seat seat stay so that the lever end rests against the seat stay.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Aero Schmaero*



z06ontrack said:


> ...the most effective aero design...


Well the closer you can get your body to the ground the less wind resistance. Installing your skewers in stupid ways can put you on the pavement which is far more aerodynamic than using aerobars.



z06ontrack said:


> ...I've seen them a zillion different ways front and rear on a zillion bikes...


Try installing them the correct way. The goal here is to protect the skewers from accidental disengagement should you find yourself rubbing wheels with another rider, front or rear. I am pretty sure the guys at Park Tool have a good idea of the proper way to install skewers, I know that is the way I have always seen them installed by experienced riders and USCF mechanics.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Interesting. I've always thought they go parallel to the ground, facing back.

(From my mtb background) This way they won't get caught on something such as a branch and flip open or pull you over.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Thinking Man*



bbgobie said:


> (From my mtb background) This way they won't get caught on something such as a branch and flip open or pull you over.





Keeping up with Junior said:


> ...The goal here is to protect the skewers from accidental disengagement should you find yourself rubbing wheels with another rider, front or rear...


Good point bb! Bike use does require thinking sometimes and I barely spend enough time offroad to justify having a MTB. In addition I am not fast enough on my MTB to even toy with the idea of aerodynamics and I can fall down all by myself without disengaging the skewers on a branch.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks, but I can't take credit for it.
Never really gave it too much thought. On my first group ride (kinda an intro for newbies) the ride leader pointed it out on someone elses bike, because they had it facing forward.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I position mine so the levers are as close to the fork, pointing slightly rearward, and as close to the chainstay with the lever pointing forward. It makes grabbing them for removal a little harder, but it's very hard to open them accidentally either due to wheels or other obstacles rubbing/hitting them.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Listen to Mr. V; I can show you the scars.*



Mr. Versatile said:


> I position mine so the levers are as close to the fork, pointing slightly rearward, and as close to the chainstay with the lever pointing forward. It makes grabbing them for removal a little harder, but it's very hard to open them accidentally either due to wheels or other obstacles rubbing/hitting them.


Me, too. I used to point the rears straight back, but one time another bike came up behind me in a paceline and just got its wheel inside the lever before the guy swerved away. Flipped my QR right open at about 25mph. I've also seen, but thankfully not experienced, a stick going between the QR and fork on a mountain bike so the guy lost the front wheel. Made me think twice about grinding off my lawyer's lips.


----------



## fredly00 (Aug 15, 2007)

ahh just put nuts on them.. and then they are good for another .00005mph


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Cory said:


> Me, too. I used to point the rears straight back, but one time another bike came up behind me in a paceline and just got its wheel inside the lever before the guy swerved away. Flipped my QR right open at about 25mph. I've also seen, but thankfully not experienced, a stick going between the QR and fork on a mountain bike so the guy lost the front wheel. Made me think twice about grinding off my lawyer's lips.


Damn! That's a sucky way to crash. I still ground the lawyer lips off though. :yesnod:


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

this thread must be a joke. aero vvlaue of skewers!?!?! i bet lance didnt even fret about that


----------



## z06ontrack (Jul 10, 2006)

Lance doesn't need to care but I need every bit of help I can get and I race sports cars so the aero thing is second nature. Dude this is posted under begginers, no reason for you to bash an honest question. Move on


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

z06ontrack said:


> Lance doesn't need to care but I need every bit of help I can get and I race sports cars so the aero thing is second nature. Dude this is posted under begginers, no reason for you to bash an honest question. Move on


Perhaps it wasn't phrased well, but AidanM has a good point. You will NEVER and I repeat NEVER notice a difference in how your QR levers are pointed without looking.

The advice you got about other reasons to point your levers a particular way is good advice, and useful, but aero concerns for your QR are practically non-existent.

The rider is the worst aero enemy you'll ever have on a bike. Getting an aero helmet is supposed to be really good for aerodynamics--probably the biggest bang for buck there is, aerodynamically speaking. Until you've streamlined your helmet, person and wheels, you're just making yourself crazy worrying about anything smaller than that. And of course I don't think any aero work will start to pay off until you're going about 20 mph.

If you're feeling weak and want quick power gains, weight is where you want to look. Of course, the most effective place to save weight is, once again, the rider.

There are lots of ways to waste money and mental energy in cycling. Aero and bike weight are two of the biggest.

Finally, you have it backwards between you and Lance. Assuming he were still racing, Lance needs aero (and light, for that matter) because he's already done all he can to make his body light and strong and get in an efficient position, and because he's competing against other guys who have gone to the same trouble, and because the margin of victory in any race could be 1 second or less over a 50 KM time trial, and there are hundreds of thousands of dollars on the line. I can't see your need for aerodynamic efficiency being more urgent than any of that.

Don't make yourself crazy over little stuff like that. You don't need aero, you need miles. You'll get there, and then down the line you'll laugh that you actually posted this question.


----------



## z06ontrack (Jul 10, 2006)

Good points bikeboy. The question stemmed from hours of staring down at that skewer wondering why specialized made it the way they did. Was it for looks and weight, ergonomics for taking on and off or was there some aero thought in the process? Guess we'll never know.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Of course there is an aero position for skewers. But the drag skewers create is close to ZERO compared to the drag you and your bike create. Hence, what bikeboy389 said makes perfect sense.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

^ you ride an opus alto, so do i. i ride the 07 model. whcich oen you got?


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I have the 06 model, full Ultegra. I believe that the 07 model has some DuraAce components and the the top tube is much beefier. 

I like the Alto, although it is not as stable as I would like at high speed. I am afraid to take faster than 70km/hr. Maybe it is just me being a chicken.  But I love climibing on this bike, especially out of the saddle.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

yea the 07 model i have has the dura ace rear der. purely for marketing only, everything else is ultegra. i also find that its a bit feaky riding at 70k downhill, but i dont think its the bike, its probably me being scared. where did you buy yours?


----------

